# Clueless Writer



## Kim W

Ciao, everyone.   I am a writer in need of assistance and am so excited to have found this forum!  One of my main characters is Italian and the first third of my book occurs in Florence.  Unfortunately, I only speak English and a smattering of Spanish.

I've been bungling along using Alta Vista's Babelfish site, but am wary about relying on that.  I'd much rather have human beings translate the bits for me so there are no misunderstandings.  

I'm really hoping there are some kind souls here that can help me while I write this book.  I'm happy to offer recognition on my author's acknowledgement page once the book is published.

Question 1:  What are some endearments a man might call a woman?  
Question 2:  I need some mild curses, too.  (Okay, that wasn't really a question, but hey...)


----------



## danalto

Hi, Kim, and welcome to this Forum! 
  As I am a writer too (well...sort of...see profile!) I'll be happy to help you with your book.
  Feel free to contact me in pvt, or via MSN Messenger, if you like! 

  ciao!
  daniela


----------



## Kim W

Thanks for the welcome, Daniela!  I went to your website and managed to figure out that you have something to do with dialogue and entertainment.  Are you a professional translator?

And thanks for your offer to help.  I'll definitely be taking you up on your offer.


----------



## danalto

Have a look at the second link, the one in English...(better for you, I think!)


----------



## danalto

Kim W said:
			
		

> Question 1:  What are some endearments a man might call a woman?
> Question 2:  I need some mild curses, too.  (Okay, that wasn't really a question, but hey...)


  1) 
  amore
  tesoro
  cucciolo
  piccola / piccolina
  (....help!!!)

  2)
  this is more difficult...mild you said? 
  porca miseria!
  va' a quel paese! 
  Hmmm...I'll try later!


----------



## Silvia

Hi Kim,

welcome to our forum 



			
				Kim W said:
			
		

> Question 1:  What are some endearments a man might call a woman?
> Question 2:  I need some mild curses, too.  (Okay, that wasn't really a question, but hey...)


 It all depends on the social status of the character... don't expect a Premier to talk like a tramp under a bridge!


----------



## Alfry

Kim W said:
			
		

> Ciao, everyone.  I am a writer in need of assistance and am so excited to have found this forum! One of my main characters is Italian and the first third of my book occurs in Florence. Unfortunately, I only speak English and a smattering of Spanish.
> 
> I've been bungling along using Alta Vista's Babelfish site, but am wary about relying on that. I'd much rather have human beings translate the bits for me so there are no misunderstandings.
> 
> I'm really hoping there are some kind souls here that can help me while I write this book. I'm happy to offer recognition on my author's acknowledgement page once the book is published.
> 
> Question 1: What are some endearments a man might call a woman?
> Question 2: I need some mild curses, too. (Okay, that wasn't really a question, but hey...)


maybe it's better for us if you shed a light on the circumstances;
that is, endearments can be more than 183983 in Italian, but sometimes they dipend on the situation.

Introduce us your characters, the place and so on
maybe this can help us even with the mild curses (I know a lot of people from Toscana that could help)


----------



## Kim W

I'm writing a lighthearted, sexy romance. In a nutshell, Lorenzo and Gabby (an American) had a brief summer fling ten years ago. He was helping to restore the Sistine ceiling in the early nineties. She was on a student tour. Now, she's seeking his help to repair some damaged paintings that belong to the Vegas hotel/casino where she is the curator of an erotic art museum. (Stop laughing! I know it sounds silly, but I write for entertainment, not enlightenment.  )

When her boss, Ash Tucker, heard that Lorenzo worked on the Pope's ceiling, no one but Lorenzo would do. He sends Gabby to Florence, where Lorenzo now works as a senior conservator for the Uffizi Gallery, to convince him to come back to Las Vegas to repair the paintings. He's already got a man who claims to be a reincarnation of Michelangelo painting an erotic fresco on the ceiling of his high stakes poker room, and to have Lorenzo there would be a real public relations coup.

As for their relationship, Lorenzo never forgot Gabby, and he hopes to rekindle what they had ten years ago.

Does that help?


----------



## Alfry

Kim W said:
			
		

> I'm writing a lighthearted, sexy romance. In a nutshell, Lorenzo and Gabby (an American) had a brief summer fling ten years ago. He was helping to restore the Sistine ceiling in the early nineties. She was on a student tour. Now, she's seeking his help to repair some damaged paintings that belong to the Vegas hotel/casino where she is the curator of an erotic art museum. (Stop laughing! I know it sounds silly, but I write for entertainment, not enlightenment.  )
> 
> When her boss, Ash Tucker, heard that Lorenzo worked on the Pope's ceiling, no one but Lorenzo would do. He sends Gabby to Florence, where Lorenzo now works as a senior conservator for the Uffizi Gallery, to convince him to come back to Las Vegas to repair the paintings. He's already got a man who claims to be a reincarnation of Michelangelo painting an erotic fresco on the ceiling of his high stakes poker room, and to have Lorenzo there would be a real public relations coup.
> 
> As for their relationship, Lorenzo never forgot Gabby, and he hopes to rekindle what they had ten years ago.
> 
> Does that help?


Yes, 
in this case he can use "piccola", "bella", "cara". I think it's common if we keep in mind that they haven't seen each other fot 10 years.

now I'm in a hurry and I have to go.

I can go on later.
bye


----------



## Silvia

Sounds good for a movie...

Now, he looks like a middle class man, an ordinary guy after all... but in the artistic environment, I'm not sure they would speak the dialect...

What's next? Well, you should tell us when you want him to speak Italian, what he has to say... something like that. I mean you're the writer!


----------



## Silvia

As a term of endearment I guess zuccherino could do.

Mild curses could be:
maremma maiala (very common)
maiala della miseria
bischero (very typical) = idiot, stupid


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> As a term of endearment I guess zuccherino could do.
> 
> Mild curses could be:
> maremma maiala (very common)
> maiala della miseria
> bischero (very typical) = idiot, stupid


Vedo che sei esperta di toscanità.

"Piccina", they often use this endearment.


----------



## Kim W

Okay, I'll get some more specific instances, then!  Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Kim W

What does piccina mean?  You'll have to translate everything for me, because all I know in Italian are some food words.


----------



## danalto

Kim W said:
			
		

> What does piccina mean?


  "Little girl"


----------



## Alfry

Kim W said:
			
		

> What does piccina mean? You'll have to translate everything for me, because all I know in Italian are some food words.


it's the least you need to survive in Italy


----------



## Kim W

Thanks for "piccina."  That sounds perfect.  And I LOVE Italian food.  I'm Chinese-American, and I cook more Italian than any other type.  

Here's some places where I need help.  The underlined parts are the parts I need in Italian.

_This time his jaw dropped open. “Las Vegas? Sin City? _____, if I were going to America I would go to New York or Los Angeles, Chicago, or maybe Miami. But Las Vegas?”_

Where the blank is, I had something like "Mother of God," but I'm open to other suggestions. He's talking to his sister.
___

I also have a woman calling out to Lorenzo saying, "I made some gnocchi this afternoon, just the way you like them."
___

They're in a gelateria (Is that the right word for a gelato store?) and she's thinking about ordering four flavors.  He tells the kid, "One of each."

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Alfry

Kim W said:
			
		

> _This time his jaw dropped open. “Las Vegas? Sin City? *Maremma maiala*, if I were going to America I would go to New York or Los Angeles, Chicago, or maybe Miami. But Las Vegas?”_
> 
> Can you guys help me fill in the blank? Where the blank is, I had something like "Mother of God," but I'm open to other suggestions. He's talking to his sister.


I think 
"Maremma maiala" suitss that sentence.
I put it there for you


----------



## Silvia

Kim W said:
			
		

> _This time his jaw dropped open. “Las Vegas? Sin City? *Maremma gorpe!* If I were going to America I would go to New York or Los Angeles, Chicago, or maybe Miami. But Las Vegas?!”_
> 
> I also have a woman calling out to Lorenzo saying, "I made some gnocchi this afternoon, just the way you like them." *T'ho preparato la panzanella che ti garba tanto.*
> 
> They're in a gelateria and she's thinking about ordering four flavors. He tells the kid, "One of each."



1. Maremma gorpe is milder than maremma maiala, the latter is maybe a little more low-class. Basically, the difference is gorpe means fox and maiala means pig.

2. Gnocchi are not typical of Tuscany, I wouldn't think of it as the favorite dish for a man from Florence... so I opted for panzanella, hoping the story is taking place in the Summer (since it's a fresh dish that is kept in the fridge after preparation).

3. About the gelateria, we usually order 2 or 3 flavors, and you can't ask for one of each, since there are tons of different flavors! You might ask for "gusti alle creme" = cream flavors are those with no fresh fruit in them (bacio, crema, panna, fiordilatte...), but they can contain nuts, almonds etc.


----------



## lsp

Kim W, I urge you to triple check all your Babelfish translations... it is usually just awful and will kill the authenticity that these excellent forum members are providing.


----------



## Kim W

silviap said:
			
		

> 2. Gnocchi are not typical of Tuscany, I wouldn't think of it as the favorite dish for a man from Florence... so I opted for panzanella, hoping the story is taking place in the Summer (since it's a fresh dish that is kept in the fridge after preparation).
> 
> 3. About the gelateria, we usually order 2 or 3 flavors, and you can't ask for one of each, since there are tons of different flavors! You might ask for "gusti alle creme" = cream flavors are those with no fresh fruit in them (bacio, crema, panna, fiordilatte...), but they can contain nuts, almonds etc.


What is panzanella?  Because I had this line...:

      “T’ho preparato la gnocchi che ti garba tanto,” Fausta said.
 The hussy crossed her arms under her breasts, pushing them up so much that Gabby pricked her ears for the sound of the blouse seams ripping.  She cast a sidelong glance at Lorenzo and wondered just what his relationship with this woman was.  Had he slept with her?  Did he sleep with her in a sort of gnocchi-for-nookie type arrangement?
      Lorenzo said under his breath, “I like my gnocchi a little less like shoe leather.”  
 
I like the gnocchi for nookie line, but I don't want it to be something that a person who knows Italian would scoff at.  Gnocchi don't have to be his favorite, just something he likes.  And he has traveled around Italy, so he might have sampled gnocchi wherever they're prevalent.
 
For the gelati (is that right for plural?) she needs to eat an abnormal amount.  She really loves it and I'm aiming for her to get sick to her stomach from eating too much of it.  Maybe I'm not picturing the size of the scoops.  In America the scoops of ice cream are about three inches in diameter--the size of a small orange.  How many scoops should she order?
 
Gosh, it seems like for every answer I have two more questions!  Again, thanks so much.  You people are fantastic!


----------



## Kim W

lsp said:
			
		

> Kim W, I urge you to triple check all your Babelfish translations... it is usually just awful and will kill the authenticity that these excellent forum members are providing.


Oh, I'm not using Babelfish at all now that I know about this site.  It's just not accurate enough for what I want.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lsp

Kim W said:
			
		

> What is panzanella?...


Tuscan bread, tomato and onion salad. Gnocchi for nookie is a good line, he might have learned to love it though it is not quite as typical a dish for the region as panzanella.


			
				Kim W said:
			
		

> For the gelati (is that right for plural?)


Yes.


			
				Kim W said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not picturing the size of the scoops.  In America the scoops of ice cream are about three inches in diameter--the size of a small orange.


Maybe a clemetine, certainly not the size of our scoops and it would be quite embarrassing to overdo it to the extent you describe, as the ice cream vendor and all the other customers would be gawking at her excess most disapprovingly.


----------



## Silvia

“T’ho preparato la gnocchi che ti garba tanto” uncorrect
gnocchi is a plural, so the whole sentence should change. Furthermore I don't recall anyone from Tuscany saying gnocchi, so I'm not sure whether they would say gli gnocchi or i gnocchi, though the former is correct and the latter isn't. People from Tuscany are very proud of their bread, that to anyone else is just vapid, they are proud of their origins/dishes, in other words they are proud to be from Tuscany.



> Did he sleep with her in a sort of gnocchi-for-nookie type arrangement?


 I don't understand what this means... you should explain



> a little less like shoe leather


 Is that an idiomatic expression?



> I like the gnocchi for nookie line, but I don't want it to be something that a person who knows Italian would scoff at.


 Well, you can call someone a gnocco, though it's not typical of this region, but in other regions... not to mention the female version of gnocco (very colloquially, it describes a very hot woman/girl, meaning good-looking, but it's seen as a rude sex-related comment).



> And he has traveled around Italy, so he might have sampled gnocchi wherever they're prevalent.


 Of course. He might as well like pizza  



> For the gelati... How many scoops should she order?


 What kind of gelato is she ordering? Coppetta, coppa, cono, vaschetta?


----------



## Alfry

Kim W said:
			
		

> What is panzanella? Because I had this line...:
> 
> “T’ho preparato *gli* gnocchi che ti garba*no* tanto,” Fausta said.
> The hussy crossed her arms under her breasts, pushing them up so much that Gabby pricked her ears for the sound of the blouse seams ripping. She cast a sidelong glance at Lorenzo and wondered just what his relationship with this woman was. Had he slept with her? Did he sleep with her in a sort of gnocchi-for-nookie type arrangement?
> Lorenzo said under his breath, “I like my gnocchi a little less like shoe leather.”
> 
> I like the gnocchi for nookie line, but I don't want it to be something that a person who knows Italian would scoff at. Gnocchi don't have to be his favorite, just something he likes. And he has traveled around Italy, so he might have sampled gnocchi wherever they're prevalent.
> 
> For the gelati (is that right for plural?) she needs to eat an abnormal amount. She really loves it and I'm aiming for her to get sick to her stomach from eating too much of it. Maybe I'm not picturing the size of the scoops. In America the scoops of ice cream are about three inches in diameter--the size of a small orange. How many scoops should she order?
> 
> Gosh, it seems like for every answer I have two more questions! Again, thanks so much. You people are fantastic!


if he travelled along Italy I think Gnocchi are fine especially if they are not his favourite king of "pasta" 

Gelati is good (pl. form for gelato)

Our spoops are as big as yours, I think. I suppose so thinking at what I can see from films.
You can ask the ice cream vendor to fill your cornet (is it correct?) with a large amount of i.c. flavours (usually 2 ot 3 different flavours) as big as you like them (be prepared to pay more than you expected)

here you can buy a tub of ice cream too and make the balls on your cornet just the size you like (or eat directly from the tub itself)


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> nooo non mi puoi fare questo


Now I have to buy an ice cream, I knew this was a risky thread


----------



## leenico

> Our spoops are as big as yours, I think. I suppose so thinking at what I can see from films.
> You can ask the ice cream vendor to fill your cornet (is it correct?) with a large amount of i.c. flavours (usually 2 ot 3 different flavours) as big as you like them (be prepared to pay more than you expected)


Cornet is O.K. if you like a lot of ice cream, because a cornet is a musical instrument. If you want to be typical you would say cone.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> Cornet is O.K. if you like a lot of ice cream, because a cornet is a musical instrument. If you want to be typical you would say cone.


I'm laughing...
It could be a nice idea for a business. A nice place where you serve ice cream in cornets. It could be the new Y2k5 fashion .

thanks Lee!!!


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> Cornet is O.K. if you like a lot of ice cream, because a cornet is a musical instrument. If you want to be typical you would say cone.


 So, better a cornet for me!  slurp!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> So, better a cornet for me!  slurp!


A Bari, quando frequentavo l'università (oltre ad i dinosauri), erano frequentissimi i posti in cui ti servivano il gelato nei cornetti....
Anche a Milano ho trovato locali simili. Questa moda è passata, credo .

Li a Roma?


----------



## leenico

> So, better a cornet for me!  slurp!


Danni, If you really like it, try w/ a trombone. Hopefully you will be satisfied.


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> A Bari, quando frequentavo l'università (oltre ad i dinosauri), erano frequentissimi i posti in cui ti servivano il gelato nei cornetti....
> Anche a Milano ho trovato locali simili. Questa moda è passata, credo .
> 
> Li a Roma?


 Cosa sarebbe moda passata? Il *cono gelato*?
 Ma vuoi scherzare?
 Qui a Roma ormai tra gelaterie e pizzerie non hai che da...*INGRASSARE*!
 E, se non lo sapete, alfry mi ha confidato di essere un gran golosone!!!


 aalfry, sta' lontano dalla capitale d'Italia!


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> Danni, If you really like it, try w/ a trombone. Hopefully you will be satisfied.


 Are you challenging, leenico? 

 Oh, BTW, do you know what *trombone *also mean in Italian?


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Cosa sarebbe moda passata? Il *cono gelato*?
> Ma vuoi scherzare?
> Qui a Roma ormai tra gelaterie e pizzerie non hai che da...*INGRASSARE*!
> E, se non lo sapete, alfry mi ha confidato di essere un gran golosone!!!
> 
> 
> aalfry, sta' lontano dalla capitale d'Italia!


io intendevo i cornetti che si mangiano la mattina a colazione

e poi cosa c'è di male ad essere golosi?


----------



## leenico

> Are you challenging, leenico?
> 
> Oh, BTW, do you know what trombone also mean in Italian?


 You don't want to challenge me in eating ice cream. Mai tu vincera.  
I hope you're not calling me a windbag.


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> You don't want to challenge me in eating ice cream. *Non vincerai mai!*





> I hope you're not calling me a windbag.


 Me? I wouldn't dare!!!


----------



## danalto

> io intendevo i cornetti che si mangiano la mattina a colazione


 Beh, in realtà vengono usate brioches meno dolci, e non i cornetti. Ma questa è un'usanza _rubata _a Calabria e Sicilia.
   In Sicilia, d'estate, si fa colazione la mattina con granita di more di gelso e brioche! YUMMY!




> e poi cosa c'è di male ad essere golosi?


  Non so. Niente, credo. Chiederemo alla tua bilancia cosa ne pensa!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Non so. Niente, credo. Chiederemo alla tua bilancia cosa ne pensa!


non so, l'ho dovuta sopprimere perché ormai soffriva troppo.
Il dottore le ha diagnosticato un'acutissima sindrome da schiacciamento


----------



## danalto

May *she *rest in peace.


----------



## Gianni

Gnocchi for nookie = Lui paga per gli gnocchi e lei contrubuita favori sessuali. Gianni


----------



## Alfry

Gianni said:
			
		

> Gnocchi for nookie = Lui paga per gli gnocchi e lei *contrappone* (contrubuita??? what did you mean???) favori sessuali. Gianni


Interesting...
Is it a rule or a simple hint???
if it's a rule I'm coming there immediately with 2 tons of gnocchi
if it's a hint 2,5 tons will suffice.

Only kidding


----------



## leenico

> Interesting...
> Is it a rule or a simple hint???
> if it's a rule I'm coming there immediately with 2 tons of gnocchi
> if it's a hint 2,5 tons will suffice.


It usually only works one way. The man generally pays.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> It usually only works one way. The man generally pays.


allora è come qui in Italia.
well, it's the same here in italy...


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> allora è come qui in Italia.
> well, it's the same here in italy...


   alfry, quello è ciò che succede in paesi meta del turismo sessuale, tipo Tailandia. Tu le paghi un piatto di riso e lei viene a letto con te. Triste, ma vero.

In Italia, se ti offri di pagare, è una tua gentilezza o galanteria che dir si voglia, spesso però le donne, al nord, vogliono pagare la propria quota.


----------



## Gianni

Alfry,
Grazie per la correzione. Vedo che 'contributare' è un 'amico falso' Gianni


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> alfry, quello è ciò che succede in paesi meta del turismo sessuale, tipo Tailandia. Tu le paghi un piatto di riso e lei viene a letto con te. Triste, ma vero.
> 
> In Italia, se ti offri di pagare, è una tua gentilezza o galanteria che dir si voglia, spesso però le donne, al nord, vogliono pagare la propria quota.


no, dai stavo solo scherzando, era evidente.
Anche se quanto affermi della Tailandia è tristemente vero

Si è vero, al nord si offrono sempre più spesso di pagare la cena (o il pranzo). 
solo che noi uomini non ci svenderemo per un piatto di gnocchi.... giusto ragazzi?
Io pretendo almeno un risotto.


----------



## Silvia

Gianni said:
			
		

> Gnocchi for nookie = Lui paga per gli gnocchi e lei  contrubuita favori sessuali. Gianni


 ...e lei ricambia con favori sessuali.


----------



## kveelee

ok. .. i am the girl living your book. .. ha ha ha . . no, just a little similiar, not exact.  Anyway, I have boyfriend in Italia and I am USA girl.   He says mostly to me......Piccolina, piccolissima(little,most little). .. bella, bellissima, (beautiful,most beautiful), bamobolina americana (little american baby). .. bravissima (the best), Ti amo (i love you). .. . there are some others if you want to private email me(ha ha) I"ll help anyway i can!


----------



## Silvia

bambolina (americana) = little (American) doll


----------



## mimitabby

Silvia,
sto ancora aspettando per la spiegazione della parola "Trombone"


----------



## Silvia

From me?! Why?


----------



## mimitabby

I'm sorry, i thought it was you that suggested that "trombone" had a double meaning in Italian.


----------



## lsp

Ya think we scared Kim W away? I was hoping she'd come back to explain the gnocchi-for-nookie line better. It's un giocco di parole, perché suona bene, joking about what they each get from the "relationship" - not a serious, or should I say sinister trade as in Thailand. 

BTW, trombare is in the WR dictionary. You''ll be able to ascertain what adding an "one" ending might do in order to understand its meaning


----------



## Alfry

Gianni said:
			
		

> Alfry,
> Grazie per la correzione. Vedo che 'contributare' è un 'amico falso' Gianni


prego Gianni, ma non ho ben capito cosa intendessi:
contributare non esiste in italiano, forse intendevi 
contribuire = to contribute

what did you mean? Write it in English


----------



## leenico

> BTW, trombare is in the WR dictionary. You''ll be able to ascertain what adding an "one" ending might do in order to understand its meaning


 Thanks ISP. sometimes you have to search for these meanings. Shame on you Danni, I'm a good boy. Don't you know.


----------



## Kim W

_I don't understand what this means... you should explain_

"Gnocchi-for-nookie" is a phrase that means something like trading gnocchi for "nookie" which means "sex."

_What kind of gelato is she ordering? Coppetta, coppa, cono, vaschetta?_

I'm thinking a bowl would be best.  The biggest bowl the establishment would carry.  Does the word coppetta refer to the first picture, coppa, the second, and so on?

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kim W

danalto said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, do you know what *trombone *also mean in Italian?


No, what does it mean?


----------



## mimitabby

leenico said:
			
		

> Thanks ISP. sometimes you have to search for these meanings. Shame on you Danni, I'm a good boy. Don't you know.


oh my goodness! i need to add that one to the list!


----------



## Kim W

lsp said:
			
		

> Ya think we scared Kim W away? I was hoping she'd come back to explain the gnocchi-for-nookie line better. It's un giocco di parole, perché suona bene, joking about what they each get from the "relationship" - not a serious, or should I say sinister trade as in Thailand.


Oh, you couldn't keep me away with a ten-foot pole.    I'm so excited about finding all you people.  Your help is going to make my book more realistic.  I can't thank you all enough.

Gabby (the main character) is a bit jealous of Fausta, even though she doesn't know the woman at all.  She's thinking that perhaps Lorenzo has a casual sexual relationship with this woman in that they get together once in a while for food and sex.  She gives him gnocchi, and he gives her sex.  There's nothing sinister about it.  It's supposed to be an amusing, wry thought.


----------



## leenico

> Gabby (the main character) is a bit jealous of Fausta, even though she doesn't know the woman at all. She's thinking that perhaps Lorenzo has a casual sexual relationship with this woman in that they get together once in a while for food and sex. She gives him gnocchi, and he gives her sex. There's nothing sinister about it. It's supposed to be an amusing, wry thought


Kim, just how much gnocchi does she give him each time. This could be a good business venture.


----------



## leenico

> oh my goodness! i need to add that one to the list!


Hey Mimi, I thought we were friends. What are you trying to imply?


----------



## Silvia

Kim W said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a bowl would be best.  The biggest bowl the establishment would carry.


 Then the word is coppa.

Vaschetta (just for take away ice cream)





coppa





coppetta





[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kim W

leenico said:
			
		

> Kim, just how much gnocchi does she give him each time. This could be a good business venture.


Actually, she doesn't.  Gabby just THINKS she does.


----------



## leenico

> Actually, she doesn't. Gabby just THINKS she does.


 A typical female trick.


----------



## Kim W

Off the subject...where's the dictionary?  I saw on the sticky that I should look stuff up there first, but I can't find it.


----------



## Gianni

I had seen  the noun 'contributore' in the dictionary, so I assumed   the infinitive was 'contributare' . Sometimes when one ASSumes something he makes an ASS of himself, non è vero?  Gianni


----------



## Alfry

Gianni said:
			
		

> I had seen the noun 'contributore' in the dictionary, so I assumed the infinitive was 'contributare' . Sometimes when one ASSumes something he makes an ASS of himself, non è vero? Gianni


I call it an interpolation attempt. I make a lot of that kind of errors.


----------

